# Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte



## -sori- (7. Februar 2014)

*Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Da Digger schon einige Zeit nicht mehr on war, entschied ich mich, einen neuen Thread zu erstellen. Der alte Thread: Wakü-Case-Liste II

Fehler dürfen auf keinen Fall behalten werden.  
Je nach dem ist teils Modding oder Verzicht auf HDDs oder ODDs nötig, um die angegebenen Radiatorenkonfigurationen ermöglichen  zu können. Beachtet bitte stets die Dicke der Radiatoren und fragt lieber nochmals Google oder hier im Thread!



Anidées 



Spoiler



AI7B
* 2x240er in der Front
* 240er im Deckel


AI6BV2
* 240er in der Front (Auf Festplattenkäfig achten)
* 240er im Boden (Auf Festplatttenkäfig achten)
* 240er im Deckel (Slim)



Antec 



Spoiler



Antec P180/183

* 360er Slim im Deckel (aufpassen wegen Mainboard) 
* 120er in der Front
* 120er hinten 


Antec Twelve Hundred 

* 360/240er in der Front (HDD-Trays entfernen/versetzen!)
* 360/240/200(spezial)er im Deckel (unter dem 200mm Lüfter)
* 240er hinten
* 240/120er am Boden (HDD-Tray entfernen/versetzen)





A+ 



Spoiler



A+ Black Pearl Luxury Edition (Kein Link  )

* 120er in der Front (1 HDD-Tray muss ausgebaut werden) 
* 120er in Heck
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte und PCI(x) Slots entfallen) 
* 360er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen ausgebaut/versetzt werden) 
* 480er im Boden (Hdd-Tray und NT müssen ausgebaut/versetzt werden )




BeQuiet 



Spoiler



BeQuiet! Silent Base 800
* 240er im Deckel
* 240er in der Front (kann das jemand bestätigen?)



Bitfenix 



Spoiler



Bitfenix Shinobi XL

* 360er im Deckel, 1-2 Laufwerksslots gehen verloren
* 360er in der Front, mit Glück 2. Laufwerksschacht von oben frei, Empfehlung: nur 240er, nur 1 Laufwerksslot wird verdeckt
* 240er im Boden (Achtung! Evtl. Wird vorderer Radi blockiert, Netzteil darf nicht länger als 160 mm sein)


Bitfenix Prodigy/M, Phenom/M, Colossus M (gleicher Aufbau)
* 240er im Deckel 
* 240er oder 180er in der Front *Achtung! Nur bei den Mini-ITX Modellen! Bei den M-Modellen ist das Netzteil im Weg.*
*Achtung: beide gleichzeitig (240er) nur mit Modding!*

Bitfenix Ronin
* 240er im Deckel (wird sehr eng, falls überhaupt möglich)
* 240er im Deckel (ohne HDDs und ODDs)



Chieftec



Spoiler



Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh Big (Kein Link )

* 360er im Deckel (1-2 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt) 
* 240er vorne (festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden)



Cooler Master 



Spoiler



Cooler Master ATCS 840

* 360er in Deckel/ * 400 im Deckel [Phobya Xtreme 400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => *nur V1*, V2 ist in allen Abmessungen größer] kleine Ecke vom 5,25 Schacht muss für die Anschlüsse weg
* 240er im Boden
1x 240 hinter HDD-Käfig (aufrecht und nur mit sehr kurzer "Umlenkkammer" am Radi)


Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01

* 240/280 im Deckel ohne Designverlust; Netzteil muss unter verbaut werden
* 360/420 im Boden; Netzeil muss oben verbaut werden - keine Radi oben möglich
* 360/420 in der Front; nur ein 51/4 Schacht ist nutzbar, HDDs müssen individuell montiert werden 

in der Praxis bewährt: Netzteil unten; 360/420 in Front und 240/280 im Deckel


Cooler Master Stacker 832

max. 360er Radi unten Gehäuseboden


Coolermaster HAF932

* 240er und 360er Top ( Netzteil ist unten zu verbauen und der oberste 5'25 Schacht fällt weg!)
* 360er unten (Netzteil wird oben verbaut,Festplattenkäfig muß entfernt oder umgebaut werden!)
* 240er unten
* 240 Seitenteil
* 140/120 Rückseite
* 480er im Deckel (löcher müssen gebohrt werden !)


Cooler Master Cosmos S1100 (Kein Link )

* 360er in den Deckel
* 360er in die Front
* 120er hinten 
* 120er am Boden



Corsair 



Spoiler



Corsair Carbide Air 540

* 360er in der Front, max 45mm dick, da sonst der Deckelradiator im Wege steht.
* 240er im Deckel
ODER: 2* 280er, mit Modding 3

Corsair Obsidian 250D

* 240er in der Seite

Corsair Obsidian 350D

* 240er in der Front
* 240er im Deckel
* 120er im Heck

Corsair Obsidian 450D

* 280er in der Front
* 360er im Deckel
* 240er im Boden wenn das Netzteil nur 140mm kurz ist und kein Kabelmanagement hat. Sonst nur 120er möglich

Corsair Obsidian 650D

* 240er in der Front
* 240er im Deckel
* 120er im Heck

Corsair Obsidian 750D

* 360er im Deckel auf Kosten des ersten 5 1/4 Zoll Schachtes
* Entweder: 240er im Boden (Wenn Netzteil nicht zu lange) oder 240er in der Front

Corsair Obsidian 800D

* 360er im Deckel
* 360er Slim eventuell am Zwischenboden (Radi->Zwischenboden->Lüfter)
* 140er hinten
* 140er am Zwischenboden (mit Bohren passt ein 120er)

Corsair Obsidian 900D

* 480er im Deckel
* 480er im Boden
* 240er neben Netzteil im Boden
*240er vorne
* 360er vorne wenn 480er und 240er im Boden nicht vorhanden sind



Fractal Design 



Spoiler



Fractal Design Arc Mini R1/R2

* 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
* 240er im Deckel
* 120er im Boden
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

* 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig, 280 mm (sehrsehrsehr knapp!) 
* 360er im Deckel, oberster Laufwerksschacht wird geopfert, Aufpassen bei der Dicke des Radiators und der Lüfter
* 120er im Boden

Fractal Design Arc XL

* 360er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
* 360er oder 280er im Deckel; nur 30mm Radiatoren ausser bei 240/140er und kleiner
* 120er im Boden


Fractal Design Define S

* 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig und Verlust der Laufwerksschächte
* 360er oder 420er im Deckel; nur 30mm Radiatoren ausser bei 360/240/140er
* 120 im Boden

Fractal Design Define R4

* 280er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
* 280er im Deckel

Fractal Design Define R5

*280er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
*420er im Deckel (beachtet die Höhe des Radiators/der Lüfter und die Höhe des Mainboardkühlers)



In Win 



Spoiler



In Win 707
* 360er im  Deckel
* 240er in der Front (Verzicht auf 3x 3,5/2,5 Zoll intern)




Lian Li 



Spoiler



Lian Li PC-343 (Kein Link )

* 2x 360er jeweils in den Laufwerksschächten
* 240er im Deckel
* bis zu 1080er im Deckel (extrem-Mod nötig)
* 3x 120er im Heck


Lian LI PC-60

* 360er im Deckel (Wenn man das Netzteil an die stelle des HDD-Tray setzt, 1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 240er Im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 120er in der Front (evtl den HDD-Tray ausbauen) 
meines Wissens ja. einer auf der Mainboardseite in der front, einer auf der anderen Seite im Heck. 
hier ein Review dazu: LIAN LI PC D600 Case Review - YouTube ab Minute 20 etwa geht es los mit Hardware im Case.


Lian Li PC-D600
* 420er in der Front
* 420er im Heck
* 240er im Deckel


Lian Li PC-70 / Lian Li PC-G70 (Kein Link )

* 120er in der Front 
* 120er hinten 
* 240er in der Front (1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt und HDD Tray muss versetzt werden) 
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen entfernt/versetzt werden) 


Lian Li PC-A70

* 360er und 480er im Deckel (eins-drei 5,25" Schächte fallen weg je nach Radi und Lüfter)
* 240 im Boden/bei 360er und 480er im Boden (Festplatten Käfig muss entfernt werden)
* 120er und 240er in der Front (Festplatten Käfig muss etwas entfernt werden)
* 120er hinten


Lian Li PC-A05N

* 360er im Deckel (Einschränkung auf ein 5,25" Schacht)
oder
* 240er im Deckel
* 240er auf den Boden passt auch noch einer
* 120er Hinten


Lian Li PC-S80 (Kein Link )

* 240er in der Front (anstatt der Lüfter oder HDD-Tray muss bearbeitet werden) 
* 360er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen)



Nanoxia 



Spoiler



Nanoxia Deep Silence 1

* 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
* 240er im Deckel

Nanoxia Deep Silence 2

* 240er in der Front, je nach Grafikkartenlänge



Nanoxia Deep Silence 5

* 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
* 240er im Deckel

Nanoxia Deep Silence 6

* 360er im Deckel
* 280er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig



Ncase 



Spoiler



Ncase M1
* 240er in der Seite
* Slim-240er mit Slim-Lüftern unter wassergekühlter, 1 Slot hoher Graka.



NZXT 



Spoiler



NZXT Source 340
*280er in der Front

NZXT Source 530
* 360er im Deckel oder * 280er, mit etwas Gewalt
*240er in der Front


NZXT Tempest

* 120er im Heck
* 240er in der Front(Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden), und 280er passt mit Anschlüssen nach unten auch
* 240er im Boden (ohne zweiten Festplattenkäfig unten)

NZXT H440

* 360 in der Front
* 360 im Deckel
Achtung: Wenn beide in der Grösse installiert sind, sind nur 30mm Radiatoren möglich

NZXT H630
* 360er in der Front
* 120er im Boden, 240er wenn kein Käfig und kein 360er vorne verbaut sind, evtl. 140er
* 360er oben

NZXT Phantom 410

* 240 im Deckel (30mm)
* 240 in der Front, ohne Festplattenkäfig



Parvum 



Spoiler



Parvum Systems S.2

* 240er im Deckel
* 240er in der Front
* evtl. 360er im Boden NUR bei wassergekühlter Grafikkarte mit SLIM-Radi, evtl. Slim Lüfter



Phanteks 



Spoiler



Phanteks Enthoo Primo

* 480er im Deckel, je nach dem oberster 5.25" Schacht bedeckt
* 280er in der Seite vorne
* 280er in der Front
* 480er im Boden (max. 12,6 cm breit!) 

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
* 240er in der Front
* 360er/420er im Deckel
* 240er/140er im Boden

Phanteks Enthoo Pro
* 240er in der Front
* 360er/420er im Deckel
*240er/140er im Boden

Phanteks Enthoo Evolve ATX

280er Front + 360er Deckel
360er Front + 280er Deckel

nur mit Modding:
360er Front + 360er Deckel


Phanteks Enthoo Evolve ITX
* 240er in der Front
* 240er im Deckel



Silverstone 



Spoiler



Silverstone Fortress FT02

* 360er im Boden
* 480er im Boden wenn der Laufwerkschacht unten gekürzt wird.
* 540er im Boden wenn der Laufwerksschacht gekürzt wird.
* 120er am Deckel

Silverstone Raven RV02

* 360er im Boden
* 480er im Boden wenn der Laufwerkschacht unten gekürzt wird.
* 540er im Boden wenn der Laufwerksschacht gekürzt wird.
* 120er am Deckel

Silverstone Temjin TJ08e

* 200er in der Front


Silverstone Temjin TJ07

* 360er im Boden 
* 240er im Boden eventuell 2 Stück?
* 480er im Boden 
* 240er am Deckel


Silverstone TJ06

* 120er in der Front 
* 120er hinten 
* 240er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten muss entfernt werden) 
* 360er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und 1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt, zudem muss der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten entfernt werden) 

Silverstone TJ11

* 560 im Boden 
* 240 im Boden



Sharkoon 



Spoiler



Sharkoon Rebel 9 (Kein Link )

* 360er im Deckel nach Mod (3 5,25" Schächte belegt) 
* 240er im Deckel etwas einfacher 
* 240er in der Front

Sharkoon BW9000-W

* 360er im Deckel
* 280er vorne (Bohrarbeiten nötig, um ODD-Schacht zu entfernen)

Sharkoon Rebel 12

* 360er in der Front
* 360er am Boden
* 140er am Heck

Sharkoon BW9000W

* 360er im Deckel
* 240er im Boden
* 280er in der Front (nur mit Modding)



Thermaltake 



Spoiler



Thermaltake Mozart TX

* 480er (quadratisch) oder 2x240er in der Rückseite oben
* 360er (Slim) in der Front ein Teil des HDD's Käfig muss entfernt werden


Thermaltake Armor VA800x (Kein Link )

* 240er in der Front vor den abnehmbaren Lüftergitter 
* 360er in der Front (nurnoch 2 5 1/4" Schächte nutzbar und HDD-Tray muss versetzt werden)

 Thermaltake Urban T81

*420er im Deckel 
* 420er im Deckel 
* 280er im Boden 

Thermaltake Core V51[URL]
* 420er im Deckel
* 420er in der Front
* 240er im Boden


[URL="http://geizhals.de/thermaltake-versa-h34-mit-sichtfenster-ca-1c9-00m1wn-00-a1244887.html?hloc=at&hloc=de"]Thermaltake Versa V34
* 360er in der Front und 240er im Deckel ODER 240er in der Front und 420er (?) im Deckel
*240er im Boden (?)

Thermaltake Core V41
* 360er (420er?) im Deckel
* 280er in der Front
* 240er im Boden (kollidiert evtl. mit dem Netzteil)

Thermaltake Suppressor F51
* 420er im Deckel
* 420er in der Front
* 240er im Boden

Thermaltake Core X9, X2 und X1: Hier gibt es so viele Mögliche Kombinationen, dass ich lieber auf den Herstellerlink verweise:
http://geizhals.de/thermaltake-core...a-1d8-00f1wn-00-a1215051.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Thermaltake Xaser VI

* 360er im Boden - wenn Festplattenkäfig entfernt (ist verschraubt) - sonst 240er
* 240er im Deckel - Netzteil länge ist entscheidend 
* 120er in der Front und im Heck wären auch noch möglich



Xigmatek 



Spoiler



Xigmatek Midgard

* 280er im Deckel (Achtung, je nach Board können die Lüfter kollidieren)
* 120er im Heck
* 120er vorne (Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden)

Xigmatek Aquila

* 240er im Deckel
* 200er in der Front
* 120er im Heck



Yeong Yang 



Spoiler



Yeong Yang YY-0420 Cube (Fotos hat Hans_sein_Herbert)

* 2x 360 im Deckel
* auch ein 240er im Boden möglich



Zalman 



Spoiler



Zalman GS1000

* 240er im Deckel
* 2x 120er (Boden & Heck)




Viel Spass mit der neuen Liste!


LG sori


----------



## -sori- (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

*Platzhalter*


LG sori


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

bin dafür, dass dieser thread auch direkt angepinnt wird.

fehler hätte ich auch schon gefunden  du hast bei "yeong yang" wohl versehentlich "phanteks" hingeschrieben 

in das bitfenix shinobi xl passen sogar zwei 360er  auch ganz ohne modding, nur wird man, je nach radiator, keinen laufwerksschacht mehr haben, mit glück behält man den zweiten von oben.


----------



## -sori- (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, beides ausgebessert!


LG sori


----------



## Stox (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



> Corsair Obsidian 900D
> 
> * 480 im Boden
> * 480 im Deckel



Im Boden passt, bei der PSU, noch ein 240er Radi und im Heck ein 120er bzw, 140er.
Sowie in der Front ein 360er. Der aber auch nur, soweit ich weiß, wenn die anderen beiden im Boden nicht eingebaut werden. 

LG

Stox


----------



## -sori- (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ist drin, den 120er/140er im Heck lasse ich bewusst weg weil der fast überall möglich ist.


LG sori


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

In das Phanteks enthoo Primo passen oben und unten Maximal 480er Radis rein 
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/12/phanteks-enthoo-primo-review/primo-19b.png


----------



## -sori- (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ist drin, kann man mit dem 480er unten immernoch die beiden vorderen Radiatorplätze benutzen?
Fractal Design und Nanoxia Gehäuse sind nun auch drin.


LG sori


----------



## acer86 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



-sori- schrieb:


> Ist drin, kann man mit dem 480er unten immernoch die beiden vorderen Radiatorplätze benutzen?
> Fractal Design und Nanoxia Gehäuse sind nun auch drin.



Wen unten der 480er Verbaut ist geht nur noch Rechts vorn ein 240X30mm rein, an der Front seite lassen sich nur noch Lüfter verbauen ohne Radi, aber ein 480X60 oben und ein 480x80mm Unten plus 240X30mm sollte für alles ausreichen was dan an Hardware rein passt zumal es ja auch extra noch ein Pumpen platz gibt wo bis zu einer D5 alles rein passt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Beim Midgard sind oben 2x140mm Lüfterplätze, da passt auch ein 280er hin, nicht nur ein 240er. 
Dann muss man allerdings gucken, wo man die Lüfter anbringt, damit sie nicht mit dem Board kollidieren.

Im Boden ist theoretisch auch noch ein 140er möglich.

PS: Der Link beim Midgard führt zum Midgard 2...


----------



## Oozy (11. Februar 2014)

Corsair Carbide Air 540 ohne Modding:
1x 360mm (Front max. 45mm dick, da sonst der Deckelradiator im Wege steht)
1x 240mm (Deckel)

Mit Modding:
1x 360mm (Front)
2x 280mm (Deckel und Boden)


----------



## -sori- (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, beides drin.


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

BitFenix Shinobi XL 

ohne großen Aufwand kostet aber ggf. die Möglichkeit für SLI/Crossfire:
1x 360mm (Deckel)
2x 240mm (Front & Boden)

Zusätzlich mit etwas mehr Aufwand noch:
1x 120mm (Hinten)

Für den 120er muss man hinten das Gitter raustrennen und Platz für den Schlauch machen wenn man den nicht außerhalb des Case haben möchte. Ansonsten könnte man aber oben die Durchführungen nutzen.


----------



## -sori- (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Am Boden einen 240er? Ist da nicht das Netzteil + der vordere Radi im Weg?


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Alles sehr eng aber es geht. 

Der vordere Radi muss etwas höher damit es unten passt. Mit einem 360er vorne geht es nicht!


----------



## -sori- (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Wie lange darf das Netzteil dann sein? Oder blockiert sich da nichts?


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Länger darf es nicht sein. 

Seasonic SS-760XP2: 150x86x160mm (BxHxT)

lt. Geizhals...


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Beim Midgard isses oben auch verdammt eng.
Also Lüfter und Radi auf der Innenseite wird garantiert mim Board kollidieren. Das würde ich vllt nich in Klammern dazu schreiben.

Ich hab die Lüfter innen und den Rade aussen dran geschraubt. Dann passt aber die originale Abdeckung des Deckels nicht mehr drauf. (Der ist ja 2 Teilig. Erst das normale Blech und dann ca 2cm drüber nen Meshgitter)
Ganz ohne Gebastel passt das oben also nicht.


----------



## -sori- (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hab noch beides dazu geschrieben. Danke erneut!


----------



## JakPol (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Beim Fractal Design Define R4 schreibst Du

* 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
* 240er im Deckel

Ich denke zur Zeit drüber nach, mir ne WaKü zuzlegen, und eines der Gegenargumente war bisher genau dieses Gehäuse, das ich erst vor einem Jahr kaufte. Ich hab "nur" Luftkühlung drin, da aber in der Front 2*140mm und auch im Deckel 2*140mm. Ist das ein Tippfehler und Du meintst beide male 280er, oder passt auf die Vorbohrungen für 2*140mm Lüfter nur ein 240er Radiator?


----------



## Stox (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



> Corsair Obsidian 900D
> 
> * 480er im Deckel
> * 480er im Boden
> ...



Ich glaube der 360er in der Front geht schon zusammen mit dem 240er. Wenn der 240er anstelle des 480er verbaut wird. Dann sollte das auch passen. Aber: Ohne Gewähr


----------



## -sori- (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

@JakPol: Ja, scheint falsch zu sein. werde ich gleich ändern.
@Stox: Ich lasse es mal wie es ist.


LG sori


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

moin, diese video sagt eigendlich alles zum phanteks enthoo primo
Phanteks Enthoo Primo: Watercooling Possibilities - YouTube

deckel: 420er bzw 480er 
boden: 280er mit bracket, 480er ohne bracket und unterstem laufwerksschacht, selbst bis 80mm dick in push-pull
front: 240er (laut phanteks kein 280er!) bis 45mm dicke sogar ohne entfernen der laufwerksschächte
seitenteil im frontbereich: 240er
heck: 140er und natürlich der obligatorische 120er

zum 900D: ein 360er in der front past wohl nur in 30mm dicke und auch nur dann, wenn man den bzw die radiatoren im bodenbereich in 140mm formfaktor nutzt, also 420er und 280er. ein 280er passt auf der seite mit netzteil, wenn dieses nicht zu lang ist


----------



## -sori- (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Warum passt der 360er vorne nur wenn unten ein 280er + 420er verbaut sind? 360er und 240er sind doch weniger lang, oder?



LG sori


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

an sich schon, aber ein 360er auf der einen seite, und ein 240er auf der anderen seite passt nicht, wenn man einen 360er in der front haben möchte. es sei denn, das netzteil ist so kurz, dass man den 240er mittig montieren kann, also davor und dahinter noch einen 120er platz. den 360er im oden kann man ja problemlos nach hinten verschieben. aber ein 280er statt dem 240er wäre mehr platz für das netzteil aber dafür etwas weniger platz zur front. und mehr fläche. ein 420er genaus, weniger platz zur front aber mehr fläche.


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hi Leute! Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich in ein Lian Li PC D 600 2 360er Radiatoren bekomme ohne große Umbauaktion?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

meines wissens ja. einer auf der mainboardseite in der front, einer auf der anderen seite im heck. 
hier ein review dazu: LIAN LI PC D600 Case Review - YouTube ab minuten 20 etwa geht es los mit hardware im case

edit: 360er geht nur einer, die lüfterplätze in der front auf der mainboardseite sind nur 140er, keine 120er.

@ sori: wäre somit gleich ein weiteres case für die liste 

Lian Li PC-D600:
front links: 420er
heck rechts 360er oder 420er
top links: 240er


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Wie ich gesehen habe, kann man ja die Frontpartie abnehmen. Meint ihr, man kann die 3 Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse holen und unter den Rahmen setzen, so dass ich auch einen etwas dickeren Radiator rein bekomme? 


Hätte nämlich noch einen tfc Monsta hier liegen.


----------



## -sori- (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Uff... DAS ist ja mal ein Case...
@Feuertoifel: ist drin.


----------



## boost323 (4. März 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Beim Fractal Design Define R4 schreibst Du
> 
> * 240er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
> * 240er im Deckel
> ...



Ich habe das R2 XL. Im Deckel passt ein 280mm Radiator und in der Front auch. Sollte beim R4 nicht anders sein. Allerdings solltest du beachten, dass im Deckel nur Sim Radiatoren passen. Wenn du willst kann man dann auch noch 1x 140mm an der Seite sowie 1x 140mm hinten anbringen wenn es auch mit der verschlauchung nicht optimal ist, aber es ist möglich.


----------



## Superior1337 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

das 900d ist eins der genialsten gehäuse für waks emenz viel platz


----------



## -sori- (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Mehrere Gehäuse hinzugefügt, vorallem kleinere mATX/mITX.
Wer den Fehler findet, bekommt nen Keks!
Tipp: schaut mal in der Verlinkung... 


LG sori


----------



## 0bsidian (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hallo Leute, ich bin Besitzer eines Fractal Design Define R4.

Ich habe mir (zur Vorsicht ^^) erst mal einen 280er Slim Radiator von Alphacool geholt.
Beim Versuch, diesen in den Deckel einzubauen, bin ich leider gescheitert  muss ich den Dremel bemühen, um den Radiator samt Lüfter in das Gehäuse reinzubekommen? 

Gibt es vielleicht ein How To? Ich kollidiere vor allem mit derGehäusekante, die die Mainboardanschlüsse beherbergt und dem Mainboard an sich.
Ich betreibe als Mainboard ein MSI Z87-GA55, dieses hat am Oberen Rand einen passiven Kühler. 

Für Hilfe bin ich äußerst dankbar, ich möchte mir ungern ein neues Gehäuse kaufen 

Beste Grüße
0bsi


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Schöne Auflistung 

Zum DeepSilenceII schreibst du:

"Nanoxia Deep Silence 2

* 240er in der Front, je nach Grafikkartenlänge Festplattenkäfig entfernen
* 240er im Deckel"


Mit nen 240er unterm Deckel wird wohl kaum was, jedenfalls fällt mir nicht ein wie ich da einen montieren könnte ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Front kein Problem, der Platz ist ja vom Hersteller schon so vorgesehen.
Auch mit ner 780er kein Problem, bei mir sind es 300mm von der Slotblende zum Radiator, sollten wohl reichen für 99% der Karten 
HDD-Käfig ist vernietet, lässt sich nicht auf die schnelle demontieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, ist drin!


----------



## Traumatica (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Zum NZXT H440: Bei zwei 360er (Deckel und Front) dürfen beide maximal 30mm sein, da sie vorne überlappen.
Im Heck hat noch ein 140er/120er platz. Kann Platzprobleme geben wenn oben ein 360er drin ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke!
Den Lüfter im Heck lasse ich immer bewusst weg, da der praktisch immer möglich ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

So:

NXZT Source 530, hinten ein 140er Slim und oben mit etwas Gewalt ein 280er Slim, statt einem 360er .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Front ist auch noch Platz für einen 240er.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

In ein Silverstone TJ08-E passt ein 180er/200er in die Front.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ins Corsair Carbid Air 540 passen auch die folgenden Kombinationen

2 * 280er x 45mm (Mit Casemodding passt sogar noch ein dritter)

1 * 360er x 30mm + 1*280er x 30mm (Frontlüfter müssen außen montiert werden)

1 * 360er x 30mm + 1*240er x 30mm (alle Lüfter innenliegend) (Bei außen montierten Lüftern kann der Top Radiator gedreht werden, sodass zusätzlich noch 1 * 120er x 30mm hinten montiert werden kann)


----------



## -sori- (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, habe alles eingetragen!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

schreibe bei den bitfenix-winzlingen nochmal dazu, dass es nur für die itx-cases gilt. bei den m-atx varianten passt in die front kein radi, da dort das netzteil sitzt.
und die 240er passen nicht gleichzeitig, es sei denn, man moddet sich das zurecht. in die front passt aber auch ein single 180er, eventuell auch ein single 200er, bin da aber gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Und den Heckradi im Source 530 bitte auch noch nachtragen .


----------



## -sori- (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ne, den im Heck lass ich bewusst weg. Passt eigentlich in fast jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Naja, ein 120er schon aber einen 140er trifft man da schon seltener an. DankeDir


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Es passt auch nicht in jedes case ein 120er, nur weil der platz für einen Lüfter reicht. Wenn der Lüfter zu weit am Rand sitzt, passt kein radi, da die ja eigendlich immer etwas breiter sind


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hab mir die Liste mal durchgesehen aber entdeckt dass da zwar die Radiatorfläche drin steht, aber nedd die Dicke die geht. Was passt in das BitFenix Prodigy denn oben /vorne rein? 240er steht, aber bei AT gibt's die von 30 bis Monsta....


----------



## kongonia (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Beim TJ11 passt da nicht auch ein 540er Radi unten rein? :/ wollt mir das deswegen holen


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Als Anmerkung: 

Corsair Obsidian 750D

* 360er im Deckel auf Kosten des ersten 5 1/4 Zoll Schachtes
* Entweder: 240er im Boden (Wenn Netzteil nicht zu lange) oder 240er in der Front
* 140er hinten

Corsair Obsidian 900D

* 480er im Deckel
* 480er im Boden
* 240er neben Netzteil im Boden
* 360er vorne wenn 480er und 240er im Boden nicht vorhanden sind oder 240 wenn 480er und 240er im Boden vorhanden sind
* 140er hinten


----------



## -sori- (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke!


----------



## theorder (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Bin ich nur doof oder kann ich das Corsair 450D nicht finden? Klasse Case, habs seit einer Woche. Ordentlicher Radiatorensupport ist vorhanden.
Es passen ein 360 in den Deckel, ein 280/240 in die Front und ein 240 an den Boden. Dieser allerdings wird durch den/die/das PSU beschränkt, wodurch praktisch nur ein 120 möglich ist. Mit ein paar kniffen sollte aber ein slim 240 möglich sein. Auch müssen die Hard Drive Cages am Boden und die 5.25" Häfen entfernt werden.


----------



## -sori- (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Wie lange darf das Netzteil sein für den 240er?


----------



## theorder (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



-sori- schrieb:


> Wie lange darf das Netzteil sein für den 240er?


 
Ich kann jetzt nur schätzen, aber da der Rad ja auch noch Platz für seine Fittinge brauch denk ich mal maximial 14-15cm. Ich persönlich habe das Corsair AX 860 verbaut - 16cm lang. Ein NF-F12 passt noch locker dahinter und ein Drivecage ist noch verbaut.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Weiß jemand, ob in das Phanteks Enthoo Pro (also das günstigste von denen) ein 60mm hoher 420er mit Lüfern passt?


----------



## theorder (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Die URL beim 450D ist broken


----------



## VivaLosTioz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob in das Phanteks Enthoo Pro (also das günstigste von denen) ein 60mm hoher 420er mit Lüfern passt?


 
Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Würde da nämlich gerne oben einen 420er G-Changer von Phobya einbauen und der ist 60mm hoch. Laut Hersteller-Spezifikationen soll oben ein 420er rein passen, aber wie groß der sein darf ist nicht angegeben.


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ja, den selben habe ich auch. Bei Caseking steht "bis 65mm", allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das mit Lüftern oder ohne ist.


----------



## Oozy (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Kann man beim Corsair Obsidian 450D je zwei 280mm Radiatoren unterbringen? (Front und Deckel)
Funktioniert das wirklich?


----------



## -sori- (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Der 280er vorne sollte laut theorder passen, im Deckel weiss ich nicht, ob es von der breite passt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ich hab mal an nem iirc 750er gebastelt, da passten 140er breiten problemlos im Deckel, aber auf die zwei 140er Plätze in der Front iirc maximal ein 240er, weil sie zu nah am Boden waren.


----------



## mo_ritzl (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Da ich selbst nen 540mm Radiator im Fortress 02 habe, kann ich sagen, dass Radiatoren mit mehr als 30mm Dicke eine Bearbeitung des Mainboardtrays oder der Lüfter erfordern. War bei meinem Alphacool Radi mit 45mm Dicke der fall


----------



## Farbfieber (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Jemand ne Ahnung was man an Radiatoren in ein Bitfenix Colossus reinbekommt?


----------



## wilsonmp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Moin. Falls nicht zu spät, hier meine Antwort. Habe selbst ein Colossus.

Oberer 230 Lüfter ersetzt durch einen 240er Slim-Radiator (USB 3.0 Platine versetzt) und vorderen unteren ebenfalls durch 240er Slim ersetzt (HDD-Rahmen entfernt). Hinten, nähe CPU passt ein 120er (140) genau wie unten. Alle natürlich mit Lüftern bestückt. (siehe Bild)
Zusätzlich habe ich später einen 1080er extern unterm Schreibtisch angebracht. (notwendig für 2x7970 + GTX 650 + i7-3930K + Board)


http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/GEw77400.jpg


----------



## NiXoN (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



-sori- schrieb:


> Cooler Master
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ich kann das etwas ergänzen:
1x 120 unten
1x 120 im Heck
1x 240 hinter HDD-Käfig (aufrecht und nur mit sehr kurzer "Umlenkkammer" am Radi)
1x 400 im Deckel [Phobya Xtreme 400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => *nur V1*, V2 ist in allen Abmessungen größer] (kleine Ecke vom 5,25 Schacht muss für die Anschlüsse weg, oder sie schauen hinten aus dem Case)


Coole Zusammenfassung.


----------



## -sori- (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, Ist drinnen


----------



## NiXoN (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

das ging ja flott.

Du hast den 120er im Heck vergessen


----------



## -sori- (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Den lasse ich bei allen Gehäusen weg, weil er eigtl. Fast immer möglich ist. Steht auch im Anfangspost.


----------



## NiXoN (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

okay

wer lesen kann


----------



## vd29 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Thermaltake Urban T81 könnte zugefügt werden.

Front: bis 360/420
Oberseite: bis 360/420
Rückseite:  120/140
Unterseite: bis 240/280


----------



## -sori- (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, ist eingetragen


----------



## cHrIzZzI (19. Oktober 2014)

Vllt noch das NZXT H630 dazu nehmen

360 oben
360 front (wenn Käfige ausgebaut werden)
120/140 hinten
120/240 unten (240 nur ohne Käfig u wenn in der Front kein 360 verbaut ist) vllt geht auch nen 140

Grüße


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Bekommt man in das PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe eigentlich nen 420mm Radiator in den Deckel rein?


----------



## Drobion (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ja geht, guckst du: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » PHANTEKS » PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe Midi-Tower - schwarz

Bei meinem Phanteks Enthoo Pro gings auch, derRadi darf nur leider mit Lüfter nicht dicker als 65mm werden.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...KS-Enthoo-Luxe-Midi-Tower-schwarz::28256.html


----------



## der-andyman (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ich wollte nur zu dem Fractal Design Arc XL anmerken, dass der Radiator oben, sofern ein 360er (also 3x120mm) oder ein 280er (2x140mm) eingebaut wird, sich die maximale Dicke auf 30 mm reduziert. Bei 240er (2x120mm) oder kleiner ist das nicht der Fall!

Und, wenn man oben ein 360er Radi hat, passt hinten auch nur noch ein 30mm Dicker 140er oder 120er, da sich die Anschlüsse sonst arg im Weg sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Thermaltake Core V51 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ein wahres Monster von Gehäuse und ein feuchter Traum für eine Wasserkühlung: Thermaltake Core X9 mit Sichtfenster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (8. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Entschuldigt dass es so lange ging, ist mittlerweile aber drin


----------



## Neronimo (8. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Was wäre ein gutes gehäuse für eine Fractal Design S36?Ich hab gerade einen Thread zu meinem zukünftigen System und man sagt mir das R5 wäre nicht geeignet.Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Ist doch Platz für 3 140er Lüfter oben?!


----------



## Neronimo (8. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Ist doch Platz für 3 140er Lüfter oben?!


Anscheinend wird es eher zu heiß und man kann die Wärme nicht gut "verschwinden" lassen.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Es wäre interessant zu Wissen wieviel Platz von der Seitenwand zum Mainboard ist. Also um Kabel und Schläuche da verstauen zu können. Laut Infos aus dem Netz sollen es ca. 2,5cm sein beim Corsair 750D
Dazu wäre noch Interessant wieviel Platz von der Oberseite Gehäuse zu Mainboard ist. Meines Wissens sind ja 5,5cm Empfehlenswert für Radiator sowie Lüfter um alles Intern einbauen zu können. 

Grüße.


----------



## Ion (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ich hab ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 und im Starpost steht etwas davon, dass man im Deckel mit Modding *3* 280´er Radis verbauen könnte.
Wie soll das denn bitte funktionieren?


----------



## -sori- (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Oups... Ich hab das Gehäuse gad nicht im Kopf, müssten 2 sein oder?


----------



## the_leon (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Oben alles bis 420
Vorne mit HDD 120, 240, ohne HDD bis 280
Unten 120,140,280
Hinten 120,140


----------



## Neronimo (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Das Thermaltake T81  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nice


----------



## -sori- (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke!

Bin aber grad in nem Lager, über die Auffahrt will ich die gesamte Liste aktualisieren und weitere Gehäuse hinzufügen.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

*Kann bitte jemand Fractal Design Define R5 adden ?

Seite 15 und 16 zur Hilfe. Die Frage ist halt welche Dicke der Radiator haben darf.
*http://www.fractal-design.com/media/75502616-1583-4c2e-91b3-5d600a7f5806


Grüße


----------



## -sori- (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ich muss euch leider weiter vertrösten - wenn, dann will ich es richtig machen, dank jeder Menge Prüfungen fehlt mir dazu schlicht und einfach die Zeit sowie ein funktionierendes Notebook...


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Bitfenix Ronin:

1x 240 im Deckel, ohne HDD Käfige und ODD Käfig und ein wenig Basteln geht bestimmt auch noch ein 240er in der Front. Dann muss man allerdings kreativ sein, wo man Pumpe, AGB und Festplatte/SSD installiert (M2 oder Klebeband sollten helfen  ). Danke, dass Du diese Liste pflegst!!! Sie ist essentiell für Wakü-Nutzer.

LG, sky


----------



## Marclimoto (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Die Thermaltake Core X Versionen! Vor allem der Core X9


----------



## -sori- (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Habe die Liste überarbeitet, Fehler oder Wünsche bitte sofort mitteilen 

LG, -sori-


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hi Sori,

eine schöne Sammlung hast Du aufgemacht! 

Anmerkungen zum Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01 - hab davon 2 für WaKü aufgebaut 

* 240/280 im Deckel ohne Designverlust; Netzteil muss unter verbaut werden
* 360/420 im Boden; Netzeil muss oben verbaut werden - keine Radi oben möglich
* 360/420 in der Front; nur ein 51/4 Schacht ist nutzbar, HDDs müssen individuell montiert werden

in der Praxis bewährt: Netzteil unten; 360/420 in Front und 240/280 im Deckel

Grüße Brooker


----------



## -sori- (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

perfekt, Danke!
Habe es gleich eingefügt


----------



## PulsarLP (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hi Sori,

Hast du oder vielleicht auch jemand anderes eine Idee, ob im Boden des Silverstone SST-FT05 ein 360 Radiator Platz hat? Habe das Gehäuse noch nie in Person gesehen, habe jedoch gelesen, dass je nach Radiator hier doch Platzprobleme auftreten können.

Ich denke eigentlich über 2 Radis nach:
EK Coolsream PE360: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...erkuehlung-radiator-5314153?tagIds=76-526-695 
EK Coolstream WE360: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...erkuehlung-radiator-5314159?tagIds=76-526-695

Noch ein Link zum Case: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...rtress-midi-tower-schwarz-pc-gehaeuse-3527691


----------



## DeaD-A1m (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Fractal Design Define R5

*280er in der Front bei versetztem Festplattenkäfig
*420er im Deckel (kann das jemand bestätigen?) --> passt! man muss nur mit der Höhe der Lüfter und des Mainboard Kühlers aufpassen.


----------



## BenRo (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ins TJ11 passt übrigens unten problemlos ein 560er rein.


----------



## -sori- (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, beides eingetragen!


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ins Enthoos Primo passt übrigens im Deckel auch ein 480er rein! Je nach Dicke des Radis und bei Sandwichaufbau sowieso ist dann der oberste 5,25" Schacht aber "besetzt"
Zudem passt in jedes Case ja ein 140er hinten rein,...


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Hier sind alle Möglichkeiten für Radiatoren im Enthoo Primo auf gelistet, im Maximum also 2x 480; 2x 240; 1x 140:

Service Unavailable


----------



## -sori- (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

...Auch eingetragen. 
Fehlt euch noch irgendein Gehäuse, eine Modellreihe oder ein ganzer Hersteller? 
Bitte sofort melden, genauso wie Fehler die ihr findet! Danke! 

LG,


----------



## oelkanne (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

In ein Little-Devil V8 passen mit etwas Kunst 3*480 radis rein. [emoji16]

Ach und dir Caselabs Serie sollte vielleicht auch erwähnt werden


----------



## Pelk (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Fractal Design Define S
Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster

360 oben/360 vorne
420 oben/280 vorne

Viele ander Möglichkeiten unter: Manual


----------



## -sori- (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke! 
Grössere Änderungen mach ich morgen am PC, ist am Handy etwas umständlich ganze Hersteller hinzuzufügen...


----------



## zweilinke (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

danke sehr geile übersicht


----------



## -sori- (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



zweilinke schrieb:


> danke sehr geile übersicht


Danke! 
Ich persönlich fände sie aber noch geiler, wenn sie neben dem Hersteller noch nach Mainboard- und Gehäusegrösse selbst sortiert wäre. Sobald ich ein freies (verlängertes) Wochenende finde oder spätestens zu den Weinachtsferien gibt es ein nächstes grosses Update. 

Weitere Hersteller, Gehäuse oder andere Wünsche gerne hier drunter! 

Kleinere Änderungen mach ich aber gern auch schnell mal mitem Smartphone. 

Grüsse, sori


----------



## iTryX (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Wo bleiben die weißen Gehäuse?
Sind ja fast keine dabei


----------



## NiXoN (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

silber wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## chischko (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Richtig! Kleiner kreativer Vorschlag: Das Ganze als Tabelle aufzuziehen wäre glaube ich etwas übersichtlicher, oder?


----------



## NiXoN (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

das ist definitiv ne super Idee


----------



## -sori- (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Weisse und Silberne Gehäuse? 
glaube, ich steh etwas aufm Schlauch 😅 

Inwiefern Tabelle? Denke nicht dass das gross übersichtlicher wird...


----------



## chischko (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Doch ich denke einfach eine Tabelle zu erstellen, nach wie vor nach Hersteller geordnet aber eben gleich alles sichtbar (Name, Anzahl d. Radis, Position d. Radis etc.)


----------



## NiXoN (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

was soll ich dazu sage, bin ein Tabellen-Junkie 

Einfach ein paar Spalten wie Hersteller, Bezeichnung, Preis, Farbe, Radi oben, Radi vorn, Radi hinten, Radi vorn, Radi Seite oder woanders. Dazu vielleicht noch ein paar Abmessungen wie Länge, Breite, Höhe, Kühlerhöhe, max. Graka-Länge, Platz für Kabelmanagement.

Das nur so am Rande, vielleicht noch ein paar andere Spalten oder auch ein paar weniger


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Beim Primo darf der Bodenradiator (bei 360 oder 480er), mximal 12,6cm breit sein (z.b. Nexxxos).
Die Exemplare mit 13cm (EKWB; AC etc) passen nicht


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Mir fehlt eigentlich häufig die Info, welcher Radi an der Stelle x einen anderen Radi an der Stelle y ausschließt, d.h die Kombination von mehreren Radiatoren.

Google-Ergebnis fÃ¼r http://www.hw-journal.de/images/Bilder/2015/tests/Thermaltake-Suppressor-F51/Thermaltake-Suppressor-F51-37.JPG


----------



## -sori- (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

@Narbennarr 
habe ich nachgetragen, Danke! 
@Lios Nudin 
Sollte eigtl. jeweils stehen.... Mag aber sein dass es teils noch fehlt. Werde die Liste sowieso über Weihnachten überarbeiten. 


Klar kann ich das ganze auch in eine Tabelle packen - für mich wird es dadurch aber eher unübersichtlicher.


----------



## max310kc (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Also nachdem das Gehäuse hier noch nicht steht und ich da auch ein wenig was reingequetscht habe hier meine Ergebnisse inklusive etwas Gebastel:


Offiziell:



Front – 240 mm Radiatoren (HDD-Käfig versetzen) 
Top – 240 mm Radiatoren 
Bottom – 120mm Radiatoren 
Rear – 120mm Radiatoren 


Inoffiziell:



Front – 280mm Radiatoren (sehr sehr knapp!!!) bis 324mm (inklusive Verschlussstopfen wohl sogar 326mm).  (Nexxxos XT45 280mm bei max310kc verbaut, nicht alle Lüfterschrauben konnten ohne Bohren verwendet werden, Halt ist dennoch ausreichend vorhanden) 
Top – 360mm Radiator <=30mm,  man muss aber mit den  Mainboardanschlüssen/Kühlern aufpassen bzw gegebenenfalls Slimlüfter  verwenden. Definitv muss aber der obere Laufwerksschacht leer bleiben. (Nexxxos ST30 360mm + Gigabyte Z97SOC  bei max310kc  verbaut, ein Lüfterrahmen wegen Stromversorgung verkleinert, nicht alle Schrauben konnten ohne Bohren/Unterlegscheiben verwendet werden, Halt ist mit 2 Unterlegscheiben aber ausreichend vorhanden)
Rest nicht getestet


----------



## -sori- (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



max310kc schrieb:


> [...]



Vielen Dank, ist drinnen!


----------



## Doggycat (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ins in win grone passen oben ein 360er radi 
Front: 280er entfallen der oberen hdd einschübe 
Unten 240er entfallenl des unteren hdd Käfig 
Und ein 120er/140er  hinten ( 140er fällt weg wenn im deckel ein 280er montiert wird )


----------



## Goitonthefloor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ins Define S von Fractal Design passt vorne : 1x 120 /140 ; 2 x 120/140 ; 3 x 120 mm Radi  und die Festplattenkäfige sind nicht existent


----------



## chischko (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> Ins Define S von Fractal Design passt vorne : 1x 120 /140 ; 2 x 120/140 ; 3 x 120 mm Radi  und die Festplattenkäfige sind nicht existent



Redest Du von Lüftern oder Radis? Bei Radis wäre die Angaben so besser zu verstehen: vorne : 1x 120 /140 ; 1 x 240/280 ; 3 x 120 mm Radi
Außerdem wie ist das zu verstehen? Passen nur vorne radis rein? Oder auch oben/unten und hinten etc.?


----------



## Goitonthefloor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Um es verständlicher auszudrücken:

Ins Define S passen

Vorne entweder 120/140 Single Radiator 
oder                          120/140 Dual Radiator
oder                           120 Tripple Radiator


Oben passen 120/140 Single Dual oder Tripple rein ( bei 140 mm nur bis 30mm Dicke , 120er werden nicht durch das Board begrenzt)

Hinten ein 120er oder 140er Single 

unten Vor dem Netzteil auch ein 120 Single 

http://img.hexus.net/v2/chassis/Fractal/DefineS/defines-rad.png

Ich hoffe ich konnte aufschluss darüber geben


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Sharkoon BW9000-W Sharkoon - BW9   -W  . Das ist ein für Wakü an sich sehr gut geeignetes und vergleichsweise günstiges (75€) Gehäuse, das zudem nicht so riesig ist (keine 50cm hoch). Aber es gibt da einiges zu beachten: 

 es passen laut Sharkoon als Radiatoren oben bis zu 360er für 120mm-Lüfter bzw. 280er für 140mm-Lüfter rein und vorne 240er oder 280er. Ein 360er oben passt super rein, man sollte dann nur beim ODD-Käfig den oberen der beiden Laufwerk-Plätze frei lassen, damit der vordere Radi-Lüfter genug Luft bekommt. Aber dass vorne ein 280er passt, dem muss ich strikt widersprechen: es sind vom Gehäuseboden bis zum ODD-Käfig nur 31cm Platz. So weit ich weiß gibt es keinen aktuellen 280er Radi, der da drunterpassen würde, aber selbst wenn es doch knapp passen würde mit vielleicht 29cm: in dem Fall MÜSSEN die Schlauchanschlüsse ja "nach oben" zeigen, und so ein Anschluss passt dann niemals noch drauf. Die Radis, die wiederum Anschlüsse haben, die (nach dem Einbau) zur Gehäuserückseite zeigen, können wg. der Lüfter, die ja mind 28-29cm einnehmen, nicht kürzer als ca 32cm sein. 

 Man MUSS also für einen 280er-Radi den ODD-Käfig entfernen, und da der vernietet ist, heißt das: Bohrarbeiten. Damit fällt dann auch ein möglicher "verborgener" Platz für eine kleine Pumpe oder einen Ausgleichsbehälter weg, und auch als Halterung für einen sichtbaren AGB fällt der Käfig weg. Ich habe einen 15cm-AGB und hatte mir daher zuerst eine Art Stange gebaut, die von unten bis oben geht und an der ich den AGB befestigte - etwas windschief, aber es hielt    Da mir dann zufällig das Mainboard kaputtging und ich als Notlösung ein mATX-Board holte, kam ich dann auf die Idee, dass der AGB zwischen Netzteil und unterkante Mainboard passen würde. Die Halterung kommt dann an die Mainboard-Montageplatte, denn durch mATX statt ATX als Board liegen dort einige cm frei, die vorher vom Board eingenommen wurden. Natürlich muss man dort noch Bohren, um die Halterung zu fixieren, aber etwas Bohrarbeiten in einem eh nicht sichtbaren Bereich sind kein Problem. Für die Pumpenhalterung zB wird ja eh bei einer Wakü immer mal wieder gebohrt, ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.  


Mein Fazit: das BW9000-W ist ein tolles Gehäuse, wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben will und auch keinen Tower >50cm haben möchte, und es ist auch sehr gut für eine Wakü mit einem 360er-Radi oben und einen 240er unten geeignet. Oder auch einen 280er vorne, wenn nicht davor scheut, den ODD-Käfig zu entfernen. Es ist aber ärgerlich, dass Sharkoon hier eine falsche Angabe macht - zudem hätte es völlig gereicht, im vorderen Bereich des Bodens des ODD-Käfigs eine Aussparung zu lassen. Dann würden auch höhere Radis passen, ohne den Käfig entfernen zu müssen.


----------



## -sori- (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Diesen Thread habe ich in letzer Zeit wohl etwas vernachlässigt. 
Werde in nächster Zeit laufend weitere Hersteller und Gehäuse, wie z.B. das Sharkoon BW9-W (Danke an Herbboy) hinzufügen. 

LG


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



-sori- schrieb:


> Diesen Thread habe ich in letzer Zeit wohl etwas vernachlässigt.
> Werde in nächster Zeit laufend weitere Hersteller und Gehäuse, wie z.B. das Sharkoon BW9-W (Danke an Herbboy) hinzufügen.
> 
> LG


  Noch ein Nachtrag: auch die "Dicke" der Radis sollte beachtet werden, aber ich denke, das weiß man auch so   oben mit Lüfter sollten es nicht mehr als 5,5cm sein, vorne 6,5cm. Wobei IMHO oben - wenn man kein optisches Laufwerk nutzt, auch dickere funktionieren würden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Zum Suppressor F51:

In den Deckel passen auch 60mm dicke 420mm Radiatoren.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=521170&d=1445382033

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=521163&d=1445381000


----------



## Rousi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ööööhhhhmmmm.....

Woher kommt denn die Info, dass in das *Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX* ein 420er im Deckel oder in der Front reinpasst?
Die maximal mögliche Grafikkarten-Länge beträgt 420mm. (Aber ggf. hat das irgendein Modder bereits gemacht?)

Bezieht sich auf ein *nicht* gemoddetes Gehäuse:

Funktioniert:
280er Front + 360er Deckel
360er Front + 280er Deckel

Funktioniert nicht:
360er Front + 360er Deckel



Mit ein bisschen Modding (Bohren und/oder entfernen der Stahlschienen oben im Gehäuse) passen jeweils ein 360er in Front und Deckel.


----------



## -sori- (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Danke, habe das Sharkoon hinzugefügt und den Eintrag zum Phanteks korrigiert.


----------



## scania_r430 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Theoretisch im H440 im Heck ein 140. Und das mit den 2 360er ist zumindest im V1 ein Problem. Anschlüsse müssen nach unten und nur 2 ek se 360er passen. Und keine HDD kann mehr im Boden eingebaut werden. Bei der V2 wurde es meiner Kenntniss nach verbessert. Würde da eher 360+280 empfehlen.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Ich hab das Thermaltake Core V51 und hier ist auch jede Menge Platz für Radiatoren.
Diese lassen sich sowohl innen als auch außen einbauen, also zumindest die oberen und an der Front.
-> Siehe Grafik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermaltake - Germany - Core V51 - CA-1C6-00M1WN-00


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

sorry, doppelpost. Bitte entfernen.


----------



## -sori- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab das Thermaltake Core V51 und hier ist auch jede Menge Platz für Radiatoren.
> Diese lassen sich sowohl innen als auch außen einbauen, also zumindest die oberen und an der Front.
> -> Siehe Grafik
> 
> ...


Jo, das Core V51 ist drinne 
Wird Zeit, dass ich hier etwas aufräume...


----------



## Sasch93 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Wie wäre es mit dem Sharkoon DG 7000 das bietet relativ viel Platz für relativ wenig Geld
Sharkoon DG7000 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



Sasch93 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Sharkoon DG 7000 das bietet relativ viel Platz für relativ wenig Geld
> Sharkoon DG7000 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Bissl mehr Details zur Radi-Kompatibilität wären schon nett, sonst könnte man hier ja JEDES Gehäuse aufnehmen welche sauf dem Markt ist ... In der Preiskategorie gibt es ja die DS 3 und 4 Modelle von Nanoxia. 
Und ne persönliche Anmerkung: Das fällt mal wieder ganz klar in die bekannt-beliebte Kategorie "J- wie Joghurtbecher"


----------



## Hogan (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



chischko schrieb:


> Bissl mehr Details zur Radi-Kompatibilität wären schon nett, sonst könnte man hier ja JEDES Gehäuse aufnehmen welche sauf dem Markt ist ... In der Preiskategorie gibt es ja die DS 3 und 4 Modelle von Nanoxia.
> Und ne persönliche Anmerkung: Das fällt mal wieder ganz klar in die bekannt-beliebte Kategorie "J- wie Joghurtbecher"



Oder H wie Hässlich? Und vom ansehen anscheind 1x240 und 1x120 oder so.


----------



## w00tification (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Zum be quiet! Silent Nase 800: 



> * 240er im Deckel
> * 240er in der Front (kann das jemand bestätigen?)


* 240er oder 280er im Deckel
* 240er oder 280er in Front (ggf. Modding erforderlich)
* 120er hinten
* 140er unten (ohne HDD-Käfige)
* 140er in den Seiten (wäre ziemlich beknackt, denk ich, weil Vibrationsanfälligkeit)

Zur Front hab ich keine Bestätigung. Ich denke aber, dass leichte Modifikation nötig ist, da ich bei Gehäuse-Release von einem Mod für einen 240er/280er in Front gelesen habe. Ich werd bei Zeit mal ausmessen, wieviel Platz da is in alle Himmelsrichtungen.


----------



## ACDSee (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

bequiet! Dark Baes Pro 900:

* 420er (3x140 ) im Deckel
- bei einem 30er Radi bleibt ein LW-Schacht nutzbar, der zweite mit Einschränkungen - Es kommt drauf an, wie sauber man die Kabel vom Anschlusspanel verlegt.
- bei einem 45er Radi bleibt ein LW-Schacht nutzbar

* 280er (2*140) in der Front
- bei 30mm dicken Radis gibt es keine Probleme.
- ab 45mm Dicke sind die HDD-Käfige nicht mehr nutzbar

(noch im Aufbau)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3*140*30 in der Front und 2*140*45 im Deckel geht auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Danke, trage beide bald ein.
Ich weiss nicht; evtl wäre es doch eine gute Idee das ganze in Tabellen zu packen, welche individuell sortierbar wären? Weiss jemand, wie das zu bewerkstelligen wäre?

Gesendet von meinem VIE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Hmm... Sowas wie Goolge Tables vielleicht? Google Tabellen: Kostenlos Tabellen online erstellen und bearbeiten
Hab keine Ahnung davon, aber ich meine damit kann man Tabellen online erstellen und auch im Browser bearbeiten und teilen. Wenn man sortieren will einfach selbst kopieren/speichern/exportieren und in Excel (o.Ä.)  editieren etc.


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



-sori- schrieb:


> Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte



Habe das *Aerocool Aero-1000* hier seit paar Wochen für meinen Wochenendrechner,

da passt oben einwandfrei ein 240er oder 280er rein, allerdings nur single-sided mit Lüftern bestückt. _(je nach Mainboard passt aber auch doppelt bestückt, hier heißt*s Testen!)_
In die Front passt ebenfalls ein 240er oder 280er Radiator (2x 120mm Lüfter vorinstalliert), habe ich aber nicht getestet.
Wer Lüfter oben drauf möchte, oder ne schicke Aufsetzblende hat, kann da auch natürlich doppelt bestücken, gleiches gilt für die Front!

Da ein Käfig herausnehmbar ist, sollte ein 120er oder 140er auch double-sided passen.
Rückseite 1x 120mm (Auch doppelt)
Boden: 1x 120mm (Netzteil)

*Gleichzeitig nutzbare Radiatoren:* 2x 280mm + 1x 120mm

Ich hatte wirklich schon viele Gehäuse und ich muss sagen, das Aeorocool ist Preis/Leitung wirklich gut.
Allerdings sollte man vorne als auch oben die Staubfilter raus nehmen, falls man langsame Lüfter verwendet,
diese fressen wirklich einiges an Luftstrom weg, bedämpfen dafür aber auch recht gut den Lautstärkepegel von innen nach außen 

Das Midi-Tower *Aero-1000* kostet *inkl. Windowkit* nur *69,- EUR*, die Qualität für den Preis hat mich wirklich erstaunt.
Verbaut habe ich im Moment die ARCTIC | Liquid Freezer 240 im Deckel.

Die Standard-Lüfter sind sicher für viele mehr als ok, auf langsamster Stufe mir aber zu "knatterig".
LowBudget Empfehlung für super Silent: COOLTEK Silent Fan  CT140BW für die Front | Cooltek Silent Fan 120 PWM Rückseite | Radiator auch 120 PWM oder ARCTIC F12 Silent _(Ich nutze Noctua NF P12 ULA)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bildquelle: Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org
_*Herstellerlink:* Aerocool Aero-1000 White Edition

*Auch interessant:*
Aero 500 und Aero 800, sind nur minimal kleiner, somit auch günstiger. In das 500er passt schon mindestens ein 240er oben rein.


*Edit:*
Das Video zeigt eigentlich direkt alles Wichtige:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9PF6RXS38Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Frage: 
*Welche Midi-Tower gibt's derzeit, bei welchen man in den Boden ein mindestens 360er Radiator installieren kann? (Zur Not auch Front, sofern mindestens ein DVD Laufwerk rein passt)


----------



## ACDSee (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> *Frage:  *Welche Midi-Tower gibt's derzeit, bei welchen man in den Boden ein mindestens 360er Radiator installieren kann? (Zur Not auch Front, sofern mindestens ein DVD Laufwerk rein passt)



3*120 unten:



Corsair Carbide Series Clear 600C mit Sichtfenster
 
Die Silverstone Fortress und Raven-Reihe (falls das noch als Miditower durchgeht) 
In Win 303 // In Win S-Frame (sind komplett ohne-LW-Schächte, USB-DVD-LW geht aber immer) 

3*120 vorn mit LW:



anidées AI8B Black 
eher Big-Tower: Lian Li PC-V1000LB; Antec Signature S10


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ja top, vielen Dank, 
das Corsair kommt dem Ganzen schon recht nahe.

Wollen wir das mal weiter Spinnen:
- Mindestens 360er Radi unten
- Mindestens 1 nutzbarer Slot für optisches Laufwerk (wichtig)
- Weiß, am besten auch von innen
- Sichtfenster
- Preis unter 200€, darf aber auch Big sein.

*Frage: *Gibt's eigentlich noch BTX-Gehäuse? Evtl sogar samt Einbau/Fenster auf der rechten Seite?

PS: Es gibt recht viele super geniale Gehäuse am Markt, leider fehlt diesen fast immer die Option für's optische Laufwerk.
Habe die Radiatoren immer selbst im Boden ausgesägt bisher, hier hatte ich immer die mit Abstand besten Kühlleistungen / Silent-Betrieb
sogar bei Fußbodenheizung im Winter 

Einbau in die Front habe ich noch net gemacht und ist sicher ein super Kompromiss, 
da bei 360er oft absolut kein Platz mehr für Laufwerke etc. ist, oder die Gehäuse hässlich wie die Nacht sind.


----------



## ACDSee (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich hab ja aktuell selbst ein invertet ATX (sollte BTX sein, oder?). So viele gibt es davon nicht. 

Früher hatte ich auch das FT02, das gibt es auch in Silber (in meinen Augen ist das weiß).
Ein super Gehäuse, an dem man sehr viel basteln kann. Soweit mir  bekannt, sollte es das einzige Gehäuse sein, was deine Anforderungen  voll erfüllt.
(ich hatte das in schwarz.. Bilder: Webseite des Monats?)
Das gibt es auch als Plastebomber mit selben Innenraum (SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW weiß mit Sichtfenster)


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Inverted ATX, BTX, oft kann man da beliegig rumspielen.
Hab das das CM Stacker, da kannste alles so umbauen wie du möchtest 

Hab derweil das NT oben, das MB aber gedreht (Kühlt die alten Grakas besser, bzw. NB und SpaWas bleiben viel kühler, vor allem mit non-Wakü Grakas.)
und alles auf der rechten Seite. Finde ich ganz schick.
Ist aber halt ur-alt und ich musste selbst Hand anlegen (Innen lackiert, Radi-Ausschnitte, etc...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Doofe: Die Scheibe gab's damals nur für die linke Seite, somit Schrift am Kopf 

Weil ich's gerade sehe: Extrem praktisch sind die USB Ports auf der Oberseite bei aktuellen Gehäuse,
vorne (oder seitlich) die leiern einfach immer aus, spätestens mit dem USB-Stick am Schlüsselbund,
ansonsten hat man das Kabelwirrwarr immer vor'm Laufwerk.


----------



## Ozryel (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich habe selbst (noch) das Corsair 600c
Unten 360x30, vorne 240x45 sind verbaut. Der AGB ist unten auf den 360er montiert.

Mit dem 45mm dicken Radi + 25mm Lüfter vorne sind zur 30cm langen Graka noch ca. 6cm frei.
Wenn man einen dünneren Radiator hat könnte man theoretisch auch den AGB vorne an den Radiator packen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Die Liste hätte eine dringende Überarbeitung nötig!
Habt ihr Vorschläge, wie ich das übersichtlich und einfach gestalten kann? das System hier geoordnet nach Marken ist mMn einfach zu unübersichtlich...

Eine Tabelle als Excel könnte ich erstellen, oder sowas wie ein Wiki gehostet bei Dropbox wäre auch möglich... Um die Daten zusammen zu suchen, wäre ich aber um tatkräftige Unterstützung froh; bei mir wird die freie Zeit (leider) immer kleiner...

Oder hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Elistaer (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich würde nach Größe(Form Faktor des MoBo,) Möglichkeit für Radiatoren  (Anzahl, Größe, Position,) 
Anzahl der ODD, HDD, SSD 
Und Window oder Ohne,
Eventuell noch nach Bauart Full ATX, ATX, MATT, usw. Bzw Cube oder Tower


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



-sori- schrieb:


> Die Liste hätte eine dringende Überarbeitung nötig!
> Habt ihr Vorschläge, wie ich das übersichtlich und einfach gestalten kann? das System hier geoordnet nach Marken ist mMn einfach zu unübersichtlich...
> 
> Eine Tabelle als Excel könnte ich erstellen, oder sowas wie ein Wiki gehostet bei Dropbox wäre auch möglich... Um die Daten zusammen zu suchen, wäre ich aber um tatkräftige Unterstützung froh; bei mir wird die freie Zeit (leider) immer kleiner...
> ...



Ich glaube wirklich eine öffentlich gehostete (aber nicht manipulierbare, also nur herunterladbare) Excel wäre die praktikabelste Lösung. DB wäre sicher ein sicherer Anbieter, der auch in einem Jahr noch existiert  
Da kann man dann nach belieben suchen, filtern, recherchen anstellen, sortieren etc. 
Ich kann Dich da inhaltlich sicher ein wenig unterstützen und auch seitens Technik bzw. "Drumherum" und ich glaube wir haben ja bereits eine recht solide Datenbasis, die halt jetzt eingepflegt gehört und dann online gestellt. 
Außerdem würde ich sagen, dass sie in tabellarischer Form hier immer zusätzlich sichtbar hier sein sollte, damit sie nicht immer heruntergeladen werden muss wie z.B. hier.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich würde auch eine Exel Tabelle bevorzugen.
Vielleicht ein extra Sparte wo die Experten(Erfahrenen) schreiben ob sich das Gehäuse eignet.
Viele Gehäuse haben ja zwar viele Lüfterplätze aber wegen geschlosser Front einen miesen Airfow.
Ich helfe auch gerne wenns gebraucht wird.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -sori- (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich eine öffentlich gehostete (aber nicht manipulierbare, also nur herunterladbare) Excel wäre die praktikabelste Lösung. DB wäre sicher ein sicherer Anbieter, der auch in einem Jahr noch existiert
> Da kann man dann nach belieben suchen, filtern, recherchen anstellen, sortieren etc.
> Ich kann Dich da inhaltlich sicher ein wenig unterstützen und auch seitens Technik bzw. "Drumherum" und ich glaube wir haben ja bereits eine recht solide Datenbasis, die halt jetzt eingepflegt gehört und dann online gestellt.
> Außerdem würde ich sagen, dass sie in tabellarischer Form hier immer zusätzlich sichtbar hier sein sollte, damit sie nicht immer heruntergeladen werden muss wie z.B. hier.



Hallo,
Ich denke gerade an Google Tabellen. Erleichtert die Zusammenarbeit, gehostet und lässt sich anschauen ohne sie herunterladen zu müssen.
Vielen Dank für das Angebot!



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eine Exel Tabelle bevorzugen.
> Vielleicht ein extra Sparte wo die Experten(Erfahrenen) schreiben ob sich das Gehäuse eignet.
> Viele Gehäuse haben ja zwar viele Lüfterplätze aber wegen geschlosser Front einen miesen Airfow.
> Ich helfe auch gerne wenns gebraucht wird.
> ...



Hallo,
gute Idee, auch dir vielen Dank!


----------



## Candlejacky (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Kann mir wer sagen wie das bei dem Fractal Design R5 PCGH aussieht? Vermutlich nur der 280er vorne bei versetztem Käfig oder? Macht man da Push oder Pull?
Und wie schaut das aus mit dem Platz auf dem Boden? Kommt man sich da mit dem NT in die Quere oder reicht dann z.b. der Schlauch nicht mehr bis zur CPU?


----------



## Superflyron (1. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich hab ja das phobya wacoolt owl ,ist auch gut,ausser das mit den 50 schrauben pro seite nervt.


----------



## Assaro (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich vermisse die neue Mastercase-Reihe von Cooler Master, also hier die Daten:

MasterCase 5:
Link: Cooler Master MasterCase 5 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Front: 1×240/280
Hinten: 1×120/140

MasterCase Pro 5:
Link: Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Front: 1×240/280
Rear: 1×120/140
Top: 1×240

MasterCase Maker 5
Link: Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Front: 2×120/140 oder 1×240/280 (ODD-Käfig muss entfernt werden)
Rear:1×120/140
Top: 2×120/140 oder 1×240/280


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Bei be quiet fehlt auch das Dark Base 900.

Dark Base 900 / Pro 900
Link: dark base 900 in PC-Gehäuse | Geizhals Deutschland
Front: 1x360/420
Hinten: 1x140
Oben: 1x360/420
Boden: 1x280


----------



## -sori- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Danke! Ich baue gerade auf Tabellen um, wird dann dort einfliessen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Corsair Carbide Air 740 kannst du auch hinzufügen.

Front: bis 360 mm Rad
Oben: bis 280 mm Rad
Bottom: bis 280 mm Rad
Rear: 120 mm uU. auch 140 mm Rad


----------



## LanchasterHD (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

Bei dem Fractal design define s kann man vorne 280mm einbauen oder wenn oben 360mm oder weniger drin ist sogar vorne einen 360mm


----------



## Chukku (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Zum BeQuiet! Silent Base 800:

Offiziell passt vorne nur ein 120/140er rein. 240er geht nicht ohne weiteres, weil sich zwar die Festplattenkäfige entfernen lassen, die Befestigungsschiene für diese Käfige aber idiotischerweise nicht. 
Und genau dieser cm fehlt, um einen 240er vorne unterbringen zu können.

Man kann die Schiene entfernen indem man die 4 Nieten im Boden mit einer Bohrmaschine ausbohrt (hab ich so gemacht). Dann ist zwar Platz für den Radi, aber er kann nicht sinnvoll an den vorhandenen Lüfterbohrungen befestigt werden.
Stattdessen ist er bei mir mit doppelseitigem Montageband angebracht. 

zur Übersicht nochmal:
oben - 120/240
vorne - 120/140 (240er nur mit Modding)
hinten - 120
unten - 120 (nur bei kurzem Netzteil (max 15cm lang) und wenn vorne kein 240er Radiator angebracht ist)

Gummierte Bohrungen an der Rückseite zum Durchführen von Schläuchen sind vorhanden.
Ich habe z.B. noch einen 360er (Eisbrecher) extern stehen.

weiterer Hinweis:
Wenn man beim oberen Radi die Lüfter im "Pull" Prinzip betreibt, blasen diese gegen die nur 5mm entfernte Decke gegen.. ist also nicht besonders effizient.
Bei mir bin ich aber trotzdem dazu gezwungen, weil unter den schmalen 30mm Radi leider keine Lüfter mehr drunterpassen, ohne mit den Heatsinks des Maiboards (EVGA P67 FTW) zu kollidieren... die sind aber zugegenermaßen auch ungewöhnlich hoch.

SB800 4 - Google Drive


----------



## ragman1976 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Morgen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vergleichbaren Case zu dem Model CaseLabs Magnum SMA8 was die Anzahl/Größe der verbaubaren Radiatoren anbelangt. Was gibt es da noch so am Markt?

Gruß


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



ragman1976 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vergleichbaren Case zu dem Model CaseLabs Magnum SMA8 was die Anzahl/Größe der verbaubaren Radiatoren anbelangt. Was gibt es da noch so am Markt?
> 
> Gruß


Mir fällt da jetzt nur Thermaltake ein.
Z.B. das W100 oder das X9 aber das sind Kopien von Caselabs.

Das Enthoo Primo bietet auch ne Menge Platz.


----------



## Chukku (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Nichts für ungut, aber du würdest wahrscheinlich mehr Antworten aus der Community bekommen, wenn du gleich mit dazu schreiben würdest, welche Art von Radiatoren denn in das CaseLabs SMA8 hineinpassen.

So muss der potentielle Helfer nicht erst selbst recherchieren, wonach du denn da eigentlich fragst.
Zumal das selbst auf der Hersteller Webpage nicht eindeutig ersichtlich ist.

Aber das Case ist wirklich schon verdammt groß (ist doch das Skunkworks Case oder?).. 
dürfte wirklich schwer sein, etwas Vergleichbares zu finden.

Mir wären als größte Gehäuse jetzt nur diese 2 bekannt:
-Phanteks Enthoo Primo (oder das Enthoo Elite ...aber das ist ein limitiertes 1000$ Gehäuse)
-InWin 909
Aber selbst die kommen nicht auf die Rad Kapazität des SMA8


----------



## ragman1976 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da jetzt nur Thermaltake ein.
> Z.B. das W100 oder das X9 aber das sind Kopien von Caselabs.
> 
> Das Enthoo Primo bietet auch ne Menge Platz.



Danke für die Vorschläge. Mal sehen ob da für mich was ansprechendes dabei ist.




Chukku schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber du würdest wahrscheinlich mehr Antworten aus der Community bekommen, wenn du gleich mit dazu schreiben würdest, welche Art von Radiatoren denn in das CaseLabs SMA8 hineinpassen.
> 
> So muss der potentielle Helfer nicht erst selbst recherchieren, wonach du denn da eigentlich fragst.



Jep, das ist nachvollziehbar. Ich dachte das Case ist im Allgemeinen bekannt. Werde ich in Zukunft beachten.


----------



## Chukku (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: WakÃ¼-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Kennst du ansonsten das Thermaltake Core X71?
Thermaltake - Global - Core X71 - CA-1F8-00M1WN-00

Ist jetzt nicht grad ein "Premium" Case, aber die Radiator Kapazität ist schon recht beeindruckend.
 1 x 480 + 3 x 360
Zumindest in Theorie, wenn man alle miteinander kombinieren kann. Ansonsten müsste man wohl statt einiger 360er eher 280er nehmen, was von der Kühlfläche her aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied macht.

Ansonsten gibts auch noch die Thermaltake Tower 900, in die jeweils 2 560er reinpassen.
Aber die sind dann schon sehr... extrovertiert  ... 
Thermaltake - Global - The Tower 900 - CA-1H1-00F1WN-00

Oder du wartest auf Lian-Li PC-O8L, das gerade auf der CES 2017 vorgestellt wurde. Ist eine vergrößerte Version des PC-O8 und soll Platz für bis zu 14 120mm Lüfter haben (und ich schätze mal entsprechend viel Radiatorfläche).
Aber ist halt Lian-Li.. in der Größe wirds wohl zwischen 450 und 550 € liegen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Wer oder wie oder was hat denn bitte ins NZXT Source 340 einen 140mm Radi+Lüfter(selbst slim in 12mm dicke wenn) dort rein bekommen?
Ein 140er Lüfter mit ner normalen Rahmenstärke von 25mm hat gerade mal 5mm Luft bis er dann auf dem Board liegt, 
nicht das es dort Spielraum Zwecks des verbauten Speichers und dessen Höhe geben würde.

Edit: in meinem Fall sind es sogar nur knappe 3mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Keine Ahnung, woher die Angabe kommt... Wird entfernt. Danke!


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ein 120er geht rein, mit der Anmerkung das er auch nur 120mm Breit ist, sofern er über 30/35mm tief ist , wenn er breiter ausfällt könnte es Probleme mit der Seitentür, aufgrund der Plastikscheibe geben (Alphacool zb. ist ja gerne 124mm breit, da geht dann gerade so der Slim).

Edit: HIER mal sozusagen als Vollausbau (in der Front geht auch nur Slim, sofern die Blende für's Kabelmanagement mitgenutz werden soll )


----------



## Chukku (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Lian-Li PC-O11:

leider sieht die Realität anders aus, als die Behauptungen des Herstellers.
Deswegen von mir noch kurz die Info:

Oben:                                               
360 
falls die vordere Lüfterhalterung verwendet wird: max 30mm hoch/55mm inkl. Lüfter, statt der auf der Homepage angegeben 80mm.

Unten:                                             
360
240 (falls die vordere Lüfterhalterung verwendet wird)
0 (falls das PCI Riser Kit zur vertikalen Montage der GPU verwendet wird)

vordere Lüfterhalterung (jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt):
240
360 (nur mit Modding!) 

Obwohl dieser Halter explizit damit beworben wird, dass er für 360er Radiatoren gedacht ist, passt definitiv keiner rein. Das liegt daran, dass der untere 120er Lüfter bündig mit dem Gehäuseboden abschliesst (siehe Google Photos)
Hier benötigt aber jeder mir bekannte Radiator noch einmal ca. 1cm Platz. 
Lösen lässt sich das, indem man zusätzliche Löcher/Langlöcher entweder ins Case oder in den Halter bohrt.. ist ja aber nicht gerade Sinn der Sache.
Hier hat Lian-Li wirklich einen dämlichen und ziemlich offensichtlichen Fehler gemacht.
Erschwerend hinzu kommt noch, dass seitlich sehr wenig Platz zur inneren Gehäusewand ist. Ein schmaler Radiator wie ein Alphacool Nexxxos passt mit seinen 124mm Breite grad noch rein. Für einen Hardwarelabs Nemesis GTS mit seinen 133mm benötigt man aber zumindest zusätzliche Abstandshalter.

Dieser Absatz aus der Produktbeschreibung wirkt da ziemlich lächerlich:
"The PC-O11 also includes a removable bracket to prominently mount three 120mm fans or an additional 360mm radiator behind the front glass panel. You could mount as many as two thick 360mm radiators and a single 240mm radiator without needing to mod the case!"


----------



## Averdan (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Anidees AI7:

Front:
2x240: maximale Breite pro Radiator 120mm, Dicke bis 45mm abhängig von Grafikkarte
1x200: maximale Breite 240mm, Dicke bis 45mm abhängig von Grafikkarte

Oben:
1x240: Breite bis 140mm, Dicke max. 30mm (X-Flow nur passend wenn 5,25 Drive-Bay nicht genutzt wird)

Hinten: 
1x120: Breite max.125mm

Unten:
1x120 wenn Motherboard M-ATX oder Mini-ITX


----------



## Kolonka (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

evga dg-8x
1x bis 420 front
1x bis 420 top


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*

In meinem Cooler Master MasterCase Pro5 habe ich einen ALC 420mm in der Front verbaut bekommen.
Hierzu musste ich aber das obere Blech um 2mm nach oben biegen damit ich ihn komplett bis zur Halterung setzen konnte.
Der Radiator darf hierzu nicht höher als 460mm sein.

Von außen(Halterung) schließt er Bündig mit der Oberkante des oberen Bleches ab.
Jedoch müssten hier dann Löcher für die Anschlüsse in das Frontblech geschnitten werden.
Von innen jedoch musst ich nur das Blecht etwas anheben.

Wenn man es sauber machen möchte dann kann man das Blech was darüber ehe schon eine Aussparung hat etwas auf die Größe des Radiators zu schneiden.
Sind etwa 1cm Material was dazu weg geschnitten werden müsste.

Aber mit etwas Anpassungsarbeit passt auch ein 420er Radiator vorne rein.
Ein 360er passt so ohne weiteres rein nur ganz gleich ob es ein 420er oder 360er Radiator, die oberen 4x Schrauben verbinden den Lüfter direkt auf den Radiator ohne die Halterung dazu zwischen.
Was jedoch in diesem Sinn kein Unterschied machen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Weitere Bilder sind auf mein Profil in meiner Galerie vorhanden.


----------



## -sori- (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte*



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Cooler Master MasterCase Pro5 habe ich einen ALC 420mm in der Front verbaut bekommen.
> Hierzu musste ich aber das obere Blech um 2mm nach oben biegen damit ich ihn komplett bis zur Halterung setzen konnte.
> Der Radiator darf hierzu nicht höher als 460mm sein.
> 
> ...


Könntest du mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild dazu senden?
Vielen Dank!

Gesendet von meinem VIE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Hatte die selbe Idee und hatte schon nach einem Bild gesucht.
Habe ich editiert und oben im Beitrag bereits eingefügt.

Weitere Bilder sind auf mein Profil in meiner Galerie vorhanden.


----------



## flohrida (30. April 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Das Thermaltake Core X71 ebenfalls unzählige Möglichkeiten


----------



## Wooddy (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ist das x71 nicht zu "offen" ?
Ich habs zwar auch auf der liste... Aber was gedämmtes mit tür macht lautstärketechnisch mehr sinn?
(tür auf bei höherer last/temp)


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



Wooddy schrieb:


> Ist das x71 nicht zu "offen" ?
> Ich habs zwar auch auf der liste... Aber was gedämmtes mit tür macht lautstärketechnisch mehr sinn?
> (tür auf bei höherer last/temp)



Offen ist für eine Wakü ja gut, da die Lüfter leichter die Luft durch durch die Radis drücken kann.


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Je mehr Radiatoren du hast und je besser diese mit Frischluft versorgt werden, desto langsamer (also leiser) kannst du auch die Lüfter drehen lassen.

Bei einer Wasserkühlung machen schallgedämmte Gehäuse eigentlich nur dann Sinn, wenn du Wert auf einen kleinen Formfaktor legst und deshalb zwangsläufig zu wenig Radi Fläche hast.

Wenn es aber um ein grosses Case mit viel Radi Fläche geht, ist "offen" eher vorteilhaft.


----------



## Wooddy (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ich finde die komponenten die nicht gekühlt werden (netzteil. Mainboard. Festplatten) machen auch gut geräusche...
Wenn ich z.b. Seitenteil abmache hört man "elektronik Geräusche"

Aber mit den lüftern haste recht.
Vlt modde ich ne tür ans x71


----------



## Chukku (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Das stimmt allerdings... da hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Deswegen hat die Wasserkühlung bei mir auch noch einiges an Folgekosten verursacht.
Die Ansprüche an die Geräuschkulisse sind so weit gestiegen, dass ich das damals fast neue BeQuiet Power Zone gegen ein Dark Power Pro 11 ausgetauscht habe und als einziges Laufwerk im Rechner jetzt nur noch eine 1TB SSD drin hab.

Diese Art von Kosten kann man mit einem schallgedämmten Case vielleicht etwas umgehen.

Aber Schalldämmung UND viel gut belüftete Radiatorfläche lassen sich in einem Case ja nur sehr schwer miteinander vereinen.
... es sei denn man nimmt einen externen MoRa


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

jau. wenn wakü dann so.
ein radi innen aber für notfall ist immer gut.


----------



## dergunia (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Ergänzend zu der Liste vielleicht auch das beQuiet Dark Base Pro aufnehmen. Habe das in der Glasausführung und habe aktuell einen 360er im Deckel und einen 360er in der Front (LxBxH: 2 mal 360x130x45).
Hinweis: Größer als 45mm sollte die Höhe aber nicht sein, eher kleiner vor allem in der Front


----------



## Grisu8 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



dergunia schrieb:


> Ergänzend zu der Liste vielleicht auch das beQuiet Dark Base Pro aufnehmen. Habe das in der Glasausführung und habe aktuell einen 360er im Deckel und einen 360er in der Front (LxBxH: 2 mal 360x130x45).
> Hinweis: Größer als 45mm sollte die Höhe aber nicht sein, eher kleiner vor allem in der Front



Bei dem Gehäuse gibt es Allerdings Probleme mit den Temps. Siehe die entsprechenden Threads hier im Forum.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Die Temperaturen sind nicht wirklich ein Problem. Ja, man kann bessere Temperaturen erreichen, wenn man dem Gehäuse die Sachen raus schneidet, die explizit dafür da sind die Geräuschkulisse zu mindern, doch notwendig ist das nicht.

Das Dark Base 900 ist an und für sich ein tolles Gehäuse. Ich stehe voll auf dieses Modularität. Besonder gut daran ist, dass man nicht gezwungen wird den Rechner rechts hinzustellen, so man denn die Sicht ins Innere nicht blockieren will. Das Gehäuse hat mMn genau deshalb aber einige Tücken. 

*Kaum bis keine versteckte Kabelführung möglich*
Es fängt schon damit an, dass man so Sachen wie Kabel nicht sauber verstecken kann. Dann die der Modularität geschuldete Art wie man das NT einbaut, was de facto einen Lüfter-/Radiatoreinsatz am Boden nahezu unmöglich macht. Die Festplattenkäfige sind zwar alle toll entnehmbar, aber hat man eine HDD oder will man eine Pumpe oder eine Pumpe/AGB Kombi installieren, dann ist man auf diese Käfige angewiesen. Das führt u.a. dazu, dass der Frontradiator maximal 40mm stark sein darf. 

Richtig mies wird es, wenn man so was Tolles wie 'ne Aquaero, ein Farbwerk, einen Durchflussmesser oder Ähnliches samt der vermaledeiten Kabelage versteckt einbauen möchte. Das geht schlichtweg nicht. Der Grund dafür ist ein weiterer Kompromiss seitens be quiet!, denn sie haben eigentlich nur ein etwas höheres Miditowergehäuse mit dem DB900 auf den Markt gebracht. Hinter dem MB Tray bzw. unterhalb dessen ist kein Platz für die genannten Devices. Anders die richtigen Bigtower a la Entoo Primo, zumal sich die Gehäuse (Edit (2017-11-06): in der DB900 Pro Version) preislich nichts tun.

*Platz für Pumpe*
Dann habe ich eine Aquastream mit Inlet als Pumpe. Das ist schon ein richtiger Klopper und nicht geeignet für die Montage auf einem HDD Käfig samt dem dem Gehäuse beiligenden Adapter. In der Folge musste die Pumpe auf ihrem Shoggy Pad auf dem Boden montieren. Der Haken: Die Befestigungsschrauben an der Pad Unterseite sind nun dem Luftfilter im Boden im Weg...
Edit (2017-11-06): Ich möchte das korrigieren. Wenn man nur eine HDD hat und wie ich nicht auf die 5,25" Schächte verzichten kann, dann kann man eine AS + Inlet (in meinem Fall 150ml) samt Shoggy Pad auf dem einen Festplattenkäfig befestigen und diesen in den untersten Einschub schieben.

*Angabe zum Platz für Radiatoren nur bedingt korrekt*
Beim Thema Radiatoren und deren von be quite! beworbenen Einbaumöglichkeiten werde ich sogar etwas grimmig. Schreiben sie doch, dass man 2x 420mm Radis in Front und Top eingebaut bekommt, was zwar grundsätzlich stimmt, aber die Radis knutschen sich dann fast schon bzw blockieren teilweise den Luftstrom des anderen. Hinzu kommt, dass man realistisch betrachtet, ohne an anderen Stellen mit Einschränkungen zu leben, im Top nur 30mm starke Radis verbauen kann. Und mit Einschränkungen meine ich die Radis so verbauen, dass deren Lüfter auch Platz für die Zu-/Abluft haben und das MB Tray nicht so versetzt wird, dass man kaum bis gar nicht an die Anschlüsse am unteren MB Ende herankommt. Letzteres war ein echtes Problem denn mein erstes B350 Mainboard hatte seinen USB 3.0 Anschluss am unteren Ende des MB. 


*Auf links ziehen (Ergänzung v. 2017-11-06): 
*Ich habe mein DB900 auf Seitenverkehrt eingebaut. Für Leute, die ihren PC wie ich zu ihrer Linken stehen haben, ist das echt ein Segen. Und ich muss sagen, dass dadurch das Standardkabelmanagement in weiten Teilen sehr viel einfacher wird. Die Kabelwege werden überall schlicht kürzer. Auch die Schlauchführung wurde für mich besser, denn von der Schottverschraubung in einem PCI Slot zum Top Radi verläuft jetzt eine saubere, gerade Linie als Schlauch. Generell fühlt sich für mich seitenverkehrte Einbau irgendwie angenehmer, natürlicher an. 

*Fehlende Netzteilabdeckung (Ergänzung v. 2017-11-06): *
Zuerst war es für mich kein Manko, habe ich doch die non-Pro Version ohne Glasfenster. Doch dieses habe ich nachträglich nachgekauft, und nun würde ich mir wünschen, dass es eine solche Abdeckung gäbe. Sicher, das ist auch wieder der Modularität zum Opfer gefallen. Es wäre aber super, wenn man das Teils seitens BQ als Erweiterung anbieten würde. Und dann auch gleich für den normalen wie umgedrehten Einbau der Hardware. 

Ebenso cool wären optional kaufbare Abdeckungen für die HDD Käfige, wie sie nun beim neuen DB700 kommen werden. 

*Keine Schlauchdurchführung*
Ein Detail nervt mich zudem echt an. Es gibt keine Schlauchdurchführung auf der Rückseite. Man muss sich darum selber kümmern. Ich finde, für so einen stolzen Preis sollte man seitens eines Gehäusebauers aber so ein winziges Detail beachten. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass in der Wakü-Szene ein Mo-Ra oder ein anderer externer Kühlerkörper Exoten wären...
*
Mein Fazit*
Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde mein DB 900 grundsätzlich immer noch toll. Ich mag alleine schon dieses schlichte Design wirklich sehr. Wenn ich aber ein Gehäuse für eine Wakü kaufen sollte oder mich jemand fragt, ob man das Teil denn für diesen Zweck kaufen sollte, ich würde zu einem anderen Gehäuse tendieren. Das DB 900 ist halt nur ein übergroßer Miditower - zwar mit viel Modularität aber auch leider genau deswegen mit viel zu viel Kompromiss.


----------



## Gianni79 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

BeQuiet! Silent Base 800

* 240er im Deckel

* 240er in der Front (kann das jemand bestätigen?)

In die Front passt zumindest der NeXxos 240er nicht ohne den HDD-Käfigslider zu entfernen. Ebenfalls ist der 5,25" Schacht im Wege. 
Auch wird es mit anderen Radiatoren schwierig, da wird man wohl extra Löcher boren und mit abstandshalter arbeiten müssen. 
Allergings könnte im Boden ein 120er Radi Platz finden, solang er keinen grösseren Footprint hat als ein 120er Lüfter.
Wenn da jemand was gebaut hat bin ich an näheren Infos dazu sehr interessiert.

Ich hoffe ich konnte hier etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

LG Gianni

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dergunia (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind nicht wirklich ein Problem. Ja, man kann bessere Temperaturen erreichen, wenn man dem Gehäuse die Sachen raus schneidet, die explizit dafür da sind die Geräuschkulisse zu mindern, doch notwendig ist das nicht.
> 
> Das Dark Base 900 ist an und für sich ein tolles Gehäuse. Ich stehe voll auf dieses Modularität. Besonder gut daran ist, dass man nicht gezwungen wird den Rechner rechts hinzustellen, so man denn die Sicht ins Innere nicht blockieren will. Das Gehäuse hat mMn genau deshalb aber einige Tücken.
> 
> ...



Moinsen,

ich habe ja auch das Dark Base Pro 900 und stimme dir in allen Punkten zu. Das Gehäuse ist für einen Big-Tower etwas zu unflexibel, für ein Midi-Tower aber zu groß bzw. zu optional. Ich habe die ganze Zeit über nur meine CPU mit Wasser gekühlt und habe nun den Kreislauf um die GPU erweitert. Dafür ist aber leider nicht genug Platz um es wirklich ordentlich und schön zu machen. Die Tatsache, dass das Kabelmanagement nur bedingt möglich ist, finde ich auch nicht soooo toll. Wenn beQuiet! schon ein Produkt auf den Markt wirft und mit absoluter Spitzenklasse, Modularität, Modding etc. wirbt dann sollten sie das auch annähernd machen. Mit dem DBP900 kann man zwar eine WaKü aufbauen, ist aber beschränkt durch Platzmangel für z.B. mehr als eine HDD. 

Fazit:
Für Luftkühlung ein äußerst gutes Gehäuse mit viel Platz für Spielereien, für umfangreiche WaKü`s jedoch lieber was in Richtung Corsair Obsidian 900D (meine Alternative) mit viel Platz.


----------



## -sori- (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider nicht mehr die nötige Zeit, um die Liste so weiterzuführen und aktuell zu halten, wie es möglich wäre und wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Zudem bin ich selbst in letzter Zeit ziemlich wenig in der WaKü-Szene/dem Forum selbst unterwegs.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand dazu bereiterklären würde, die Liste zu übernehmen. Eine begonnene Excel-Datei und einige wenige Überlegungen (Weiterführung auf Google Docs, GitHub) kann ich dabei mitgeben.

Schönes Wochenende und vielen Dank.


----------



## NiXoN (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

das ist sehr bedauerlich, weil es sicher einigen Leuten sehr viel bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen hat. Trotzdem großes Lob, weil gute Arbeit.
Ich kann Deine Problematik nachvollziehen, geht mir recht ähnlich.


----------



## lunaticx (3. April 2018)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende durfte endlich meine erste Custom-Loop im Phanteks Evolv ATX TG Platz finden.

Daher möchte ich darauf aufmerksam das zwei 360er Radiatoren (3x120) in Front und Top ohne Modding Platz haben.

Allerdings geht das zu lasten des am Heck ausblasenden Lüfters.

Für die Montage des Top-Radiators muss man sich allerdings eines kleinen Kniffs bedienen. Dazu muss der obere Teil des Gehäuses (inkl. der Radiatorschiene) abgeschraubt werden.
Danach an die Schiene Lüfter + Radiator. Nun kann der obere Teil wieder mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt werden.

Greetz
Luna


----------



## Cunan (27. September 2018)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

gibts schon erfahrungen mit dem evolve x? ich denke mal, vorne 420 und oben 360 geht nicht. also wäre vorne 420 und oben 280 besser oder vorne 280 und oben 360 oder oben und vorne 360?


----------



## Groovy_Ayu (17. November 2018)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste die Dritte*

Moin, hat das Core X31 von Thermaltake schonmal jemand in  der Hand gehabt? Laut Webseite geht vorne ein 360er Radi, aber nur 2x120/140er Lüfter. Hat wer ne Ahnung, wie dann der große Radi verbaut werden soll? Oben einfach nicht anschrauben und Pull-Fans?
Finde das Gehäuse an sich nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht gleich ein X5 kaufen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (21. Juni 2021)

Ina Lian-Li DK-04-F (das in der Liste fehlt) passen ein 480er Radiator und ein 240er. Grundsätzlich wäre für mehr Radiator Platz, diese müsste man dann aber "lose" im Tisch/Gehäuse unterbringen


----------



## LittleV (25. November 2021)

Hallo wer kann mir ein Case empfehlen für
vorne+oben 360mm Radis
außerdem Dual Chamber
also man soll hinten das Netzteil verstecken
damit vorne nur die eigentluche Hardware zu sehen ist
wie nennt man das bei der geizhals Suche?


----------



## LittleV (26. November 2021)

Eine dringende Frage zum Lian Li, da ich später noch bestellen möchte:
Betrifft: "Lian Li O11Dynamic XL ROG Certified"
Kann ich da alle Distroplates kaufen, die für das normale Modell ohne dieses ROG Certified sind?
Oder gibt es da außer der Beleuchtung noch Unterschiede bei den Maßen?
Und man braucht jetzt nicht extra ein Asus Mainboard um das RGB nutzen zu können, weil da Asus Aura Sync dabei steht?!
Bitte bald antworten, mir zuckt und juckt es in den Fingern!


----------



## NiXoN (27. November 2021)

so eines gibt es im Luxx gerade gebraucht, meine ich gelesen zu haben.
Die Frage kann ich Dir aber nicht beantworten, aber vielleicht ein paar € ersparen


----------



## mhhforyou (3. Dezember 2021)

LittleV schrieb:


> Hallo wer kann mir ein Case empfehlen für
> vorne+oben 360mm Radis
> außerdem Dual Chamber
> also man soll hinten das Netzteil verstecken
> ...


Da gibt es nicht so sonderlich viele. Einfallen tut mir grad nur die Crystal und teilweise Carbide Serie von Corsair.


Ich weiß nicht ob den Beitrag noch wer pflegt, aber:

In das Thermaltake View 71 geht parallel normal:

1x 420mm x30 Front
1x 420mm x60 Top
1x 140mm x30 Rear
1x 240mm x30 Bottom (kurzes Netzteil vorausgesetzt)

rein.

Mit guter Leitungsführung und Anordnung der Kühler und wenn man einen nicht so guten Airflow auf den seitlichen Radiator in kauf nimmt:

1x 420mm x30 Front
1x 400(x200)mm x45 Top
1x 140mm x30 Rear
1x 360mm x30 Side

Wenn man die Flex benutzt:

1x 420mm x40 Front
1x 420mm x40 Top
1x 140mm x30 Rear
1x 360mm x40 Side


----------



## freakofevil (30. Januar 2022)

Kurze frage
Sollte beim obsidian 650D nicht ein 280er radi in den Deckel passen? Zumindest ist da in Deckel Platz für entweder 
1x200mm Lüfter 
oder 
2x140mm Lüfter 

In der Front hingegen ist nur Platz für 
1x200mm Lüfter
Da passen laut Hersteller keine 
2x120mm rein 

Gruß freak


----------



## NiXoN (11. April 2022)

Mahlzeit.

Vielleicht hat jemand as dem Hut eine Antwort:
gibt es einene adäquaten Nachfolger für das Thermaltake X9 .
wichtig wäre mir:
MoBo liegend
Wakü geeignet
MoBo ≥ ATX

schön wäre:
weiß/silber
guter Airflow, aber vielleicht auch ein Fensterchen


Besten Dank schonmal 😉


----------



## Niktator (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe das (quasi ausverkaufte) TT X71 Core und da bekam ich mit Gewalt folgendes rein: 

1x 420mm x30 Top
1x 480mm x30 Front
1x 360mm x30 Bottom left
1x 360mm x30 Bottom right

Die Käfige für Laufwerke usw. mussten natürlich weg - und Rear würde (fürs Protokoll) auch noch nen 140mm x60 passen. Mir war das nur zu wenig Fläche um da noch mehr Schläuche zu verbauen.
In dem unteren Bereich ist nen Mount für nen 360er inks, rechts ist kein Radi vorgesehen. Das lässt sich aber mit wenig Aufwand ändern. Nervig ist dann die Verschlauchung. Ich nutze 16/10er Schlauch - da muss man schon fummlen.

Leider scheint es keinen Nachfolger zu geben - zumindest bisher. Ich mag einfach diesen stumpfen Gitterkäfig, weil es mir total auf den Sack geht, dass die neuen Gehäuse überall Glasplatten haben, damit die Luft ja nicht gut durch geht. Irgendwelche Seitenschlitze und bla. Ne, ohne mich xD


----------

